# Mike James



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

We getting him or not?

Either way it confirms that AJ really wants to play that 2 guard line up.

I love it. It utilises our players' strengths. Let Harris run the point. Let JT play the 2. We can let Howard take the big 2/3. It enables us to run.

Great pro-active coaching.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

No! He belongs to the Rockets :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He will probably sign with the Rockets, if not then I have no clue 

He wants money and years but also wants to win. I dont know what team can give him that


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

that foo better not sign with u guys


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

sac23kings said:


> that foo better not sign with u guys


 Umm, wtf?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

im saying james better not sign with the mavs... that would suck. i would hate to see the mavs pick up a great caliber player in mike james


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

General hate? Or jelousy? I mean come on, if a great caliber player in Mike James signed with Dallas then that would make Dallas better... Unless you hate the Mavs you shouldn't care


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> im saying james better not sign with the mavs... that would suck. i would hate to see the mavs pick up a great caliber player in mike james


I agree. We need to keep the teams on even playing ground right? lol

Rockets NEEDS him, while we are/will be ok without him. Of course, having him wouldn't hurt a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> General hate? Or jelousy? I mean come on, if a great caliber player in Mike James signed with Dallas then that would make Dallas better... Unless you hate the Mavs you shouldn't care


Mike James wouldn't make the team better, taking minutes from a young guy like Devin Harris.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Mike James wouldn't make the team better, taking minutes from a young guy like Devin Harris.


You don't think he'd be playing from the bench if he signs with Dallas? AJ wants to develop the young guys, so I can almost see him playing from the bench, like Stack. Both of these players can provide instant contribution from the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thats the role he WILL play if he gets signed in Dallas


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I doubt Mike James would sign with Dallas if he had to come off the bench, he already has his ring all he wants to do is start and make money. BTW I am not saying he doesnt want to win, I am just saying getting a chance to start, lead his own team, and making money is ahead of winning another championship


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You don't think he'd be playing from the bench if he signs with Dallas? AJ wants to develop the young guys, so I can almost see him playing from the bench, like Stack. Both of these players can provide instant contribution from the bench.


With Terry 30+, Harris 30+, Daniels 30+, Howard 30+ and Stackhouse 25+, how is he going to get minutes?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Daniels 30+?

I doubt he will see those kind of minutes


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well i think he is going to start next season and if Avery wants something out of Daniels then he needs to let him play 30+ minutes to get a rythm and some confidence. I didn't even count Sager in, i remember Avery saying that he wants a real SG that can defend so i doubt he wants another small player in the lineup. It's all about defense now and nothing else, remember that.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

If I were Avery let Daniels play SF and Howard SG. Daniels while undersized plays the SF better. Howard has the range to be a SG so I see no reason why he can't be our SG


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> If I were Avery let Daniels play SF and Howard SG. Daniels while undersized plays the SF better. Howard has the range to be a SG so I see no reason why he can't be our SG


Naw, Daniels plays PG when he is on the floor. Seed where in Garland?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't tell him! Internet Predator!

I've seen warnings about you t1no


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I can almost see (James) playing from the bench, like Stack. Both of these players can provide instant contribution from the bench.


Beware. 

Jerry Stackhouse will assault Mike James during the game if James takes away Stack's shots. :clown:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Don't tell him! Internet Predator!
> 
> I've seen warnings about you t1no


yup that's me.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> yup that's me.


At least you are honest about it! :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> At least you are honest about it! :biggrin:


Ahh yes, you should be honest too. haha i know you are just like me, Internet predator.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

t1no said:


> Naw, Daniels plays PG when he is on the floor. Seed where in Garland?


North Garland-ish by firewheel that new mall is only a few mins away by walking


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> North Garland-ish by firewheel that new mall is only a few mins away by walking


Fieldview dr. here close to Berkner HS.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we do go the small guard route, why would our 2nd guard off the bench be 6-1..or whatever James is.

So then Howard guards the big guard. Fair enough. Dirk has the 4, Damp has the center, Harris has the point...but...what about the SF? You want Terry to guard the small forward? 

This small guard stuff is garbage. It'll be cute for 10 minutes out of a game, but I don't see why we would start making that our identity (which signing James would do). That's taking us from what we are now, as an improving defensive team, to what we were. A run and gun team. People are making this ruckus about how well Terry and Harris play, but they forget we *lost* the series.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

with james we're becoming more small ball in other words Nellie ball = no championship


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> with james we're becoming more small ball in other words Nellie ball = no championship


Exactly, thats what i keep telling people. Avery himself said he wants a real SG, the main reason why i don't want James is because Harris is young and i want him to average 30+ minutes a game so he can improve faster.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

t1no said:


> Exactly, thats what i keep telling people. Avery himself said he wants a real SG, the main reason why i don't want James is because Harris is young and i want him to average 30+ minutes a game so he can improve faster.



Glad to see someone has some faith in Devin, When I heard about this James possibility I was blown away. That would make harris your third pg. This is the guy that next to Dirk was the key to you guys beating SA in the playoffs. If you dont want him he can home to milwaukee and compete for the starting job. You guys want Magloire?

I would love it, but it just wouldnt happen


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> General hate? Or jelousy? I mean come on, if a great caliber player in Mike James signed with Dallas then that would make Dallas better... Unless you hate the Mavs you shouldn't care



i hate the mavs :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think we need to to stay big on the perimeter - with quickness.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DALLAS -- If the Mavericks are eager to sign Toronto Raptors free agent Mike James, they'll have an opportunity to negotiate Thursday.

That's the day James and his agent, Bill Duffy, will be in Las Vegas to mull over the veteran guard's opportunities and when the Mavs play their first summer league game -- in Las Vegas -- against the Denver Nuggets.

"There may be a meeting with the Mavericks," Duffy said. "We're working on that right now, so we'll see what happens."

Duffy said the Mavs and Houston Rockets are among "five or six suitors" who are interested in signing James, who averaged 20.3 points last season.

Atlanta bowed out of the running Monday when another one of Duffy's clients -- free-agent point guard Speedy Claxton -- agreed to a four-year, $25 million contract with the Hawks.

James wants a five-year deal, but the Mavs and Rockets are interested in offering a three-year contract. So, what will he do?

"Mike James will make that decision," Duffy said. "We'll have everything on the table on Thursday in Vegas, when he and I will meet and go over everything."

Duffy said that because all the teams pursuing James are over the salary cap, a sign-and-trade scenario is a possibility.

The Mavs are willing to offer Marquis Daniels in such a deal, but the Raptors might not want Daniels and the $26.46 million remaining on his contract.

"We [might] have to do a sign-and-trade," Duffy said. "But some of those sign-and-trade scenarios don't make sense."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you think about it, James would be taking a chance accepting a 3 yr deal from the Mavs. Considering his numbers would surely go down on a team like the Mavs - add to that he would be in his mid-30s when the contract expires - if he really wants to play 5-6 more years, Dallas may be a hindrance. Giving him a longer contract would in effect be telling him (and us) that they're building the team around James - instead of Marquis, and I don't like that.

Seems his options are a longer contract with a contender, or a shorter deal where bigger numbers would parlay him to another contract down the road.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

• There was action in the stands as well as on the floor at UNLV's Cox Pavilion, where Toronto's Mike James -- one of the top three unrestricted free agents left on the market along with Al Harrington and Bonzi Wells -- was conducting face-to-face negotiations with the three teams chasing him: Houston, Dallas and Minnesota.


*After a meeting with Rockets officials, James could be seen in a far corner of the gym, engaged in an animated discussion with Mavericks owner (and fellow Pittsburgh native) Mark Cuban.


"We're a lot alike," Cuban said with a smile, declining to reveal any more about the conversation.*


James eventually made his way to the opposite baseline for a meeting to set up dinner with Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale.


"That's really the three right now," James said of the Rockets, Mavs and Wolves. "Those are the three teams that have shown the most interest in me. But everything, it's basically just talk right now."


James, 31, is seeking a five-year deal after a breakout season for the Raptors in which he averaged 20.3 points and 5.8 assists. The Mavs and Rockets are offering three-year deals starting at the $5 million mid-level exception. Minnesota, which also has its exception available, has been trying to land James via sign-and-trade but the Wolves, according to NBA front-office sources, haven't been able to tempt the Raptors with a package featuring swingman Trenton Hassell.


The Rockets, meanwhile, are trying to bring James back to Houston after dealing him to the Raptors for Rafer Alston last October on the first day of training camp.


Asked if he feels redeemed by Houston's interest now, which included Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy on the doorstep of his Houston home at the first permissible minute of free agency, James said: "I understand people have to make business decisions. [But] I think they realize now that you really don't know what you have sometimes until it's gone. I think the Rockets have a better understanding of me as a person, and I think Jeff has a better understanding of me as a player and a person."


James is staying in Las Vegas through the weekend to continue talks with his suitors and insists that none of the three teams has emerged as a favorite. But he admits that he's getting antsy.


"I'm just ready to get this over with and get with my new team," he said.


_ESPN_


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> If you think about it, James would be taking a chance accepting a 3 yr deal from the Mavs. Considering his numbers would surely go down on a team like the Mavs - add to that he would be in his mid-30s when the contract expires - if he really wants to play 5-6 more years, Dallas may be a hindrance. Giving him a longer contract would in effect be telling him (and us) that they're building the team around James - instead of Marquis, and I don't like that.
> 
> Seems his options are a longer contract with a contender, or a shorter deal where bigger numbers would parlay him to another contract down the road.


But on the flipside, Dallas is his best chance at a championship. Sure he will prolly flurish in Houston and Minny but will they go anywhere? No. Its kinda the same deal with Jet, Im sure another team couldve offered bim more. I just hope if he signs with us he doesnt become another contract playing bust.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Toronto Sun - _Reports from league sources indicate that Mike James is close to agreeing to terms with the Houston Rockets . 

James is a resident of Houston and has indicated that the Rockets are his top choice.

Taken off RealGM.

If we don't sign Mike James, who should we go after?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> _Toronto Sun - _Reports from league sources indicate that Mike James is close to agreeing to terms with the Houston Rockets .
> 
> James is a resident of Houston and has indicated that the Rockets are his top choice.
> 
> ...


Nobody right now, there's still time and i am sure they will come up with something.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> If we don't sign Mike James, who should we go after?


Marquis - we could trade Croshere for him. :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Marquis - we could trade Croshere for him. :bsmile:


I think Marquis would be a good addition to the Dallas team, especially considering Cro hasn't proven himself here in Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I still want Reggie Evans. We need some more rebounding. I think we're just fine on the perimeter.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe we could stand to get a good shooter, though. Maybe we could dangle a 2nd for Piatkowski or something.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I just want Pops


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

James WILL go to houston, END OF DISCUSSION!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain you need to stop posting in the Mavericks forum.
Scroll up a little and you'll see this,
"Toronto Sun - Reports from league sources indicate that Mike James is close to agreeing to terms with the Houston Rockets .

James is a resident of Houston and has indicated that the Rockets are his top choice.

Taken off RealGM.

If we don't sign Mike James, who should we go after?"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

An update on James this morning. AJ is going to Vegas to meet James....



> *NBA NOTES
> James, Avery set to meet
> STAFF AND WIRE REPORTS (Forth Worth Star Telegram)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Apparently Mike luuurves Avery. It looks like he is now leaning heavily towards the Mavs.

Assuming we get him, does anyone else think there is a possibility that we may go for that Stack-Martin trade? Our backcourt would be looking awfully small, so we ask for Buckner aswell and throw a filler in (croshere or DJ).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mike James meets with Mavs coach*

By TODD ARCHER / The Dallas Morning News

Avery Johnson met with Mike James on Monday in Las Vegas as the Mavericks continue to woo the free-agent guard. 

Sarah Melton, media-relations director for the Mavericks, said James met with owner Mark Cuban last week and met privately with Johnson before the Mavericks played Houston in a Vegas Summer League game. 

James averaged a career-high 20.3 points and 5.8 assists in 79 games last season for Toronto. He also has received interest from Houston, where he spent part of the 2004-05 season, and Minnesota. 

In five seasons, James (6-2, 188 pounds) has played for six teams: Miami, Boston, Detroit, Milwaukee, Houston and Toronto. His career average is 11.9 points. Instead of attempting to re-sign James, the Raptors traded for UT-ex T.J. Ford. 

The agent for 6-8 forward Darius Songaila said the Mavericks also have talked with his client. Songaila averaged 9.2 points and 4.0 rebounds for Chicago last season, but the Mavericks' interest may be tempered after acquiring Austin Croshere in a trade from Indiana for Marquis Daniels. Songaila and Josh Howard were teammates at Wake Forest. 

The NBA signing period begins Wednesday. The Mavericks already have reached an agreement with guard Jason Terry on a six-year deal worth slightly more than $50 million.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Assuming we get him, does anyone else think there is a possibility that we may go for that Stack-Martin trade? Our backcourt would be looking awfully small, so we ask for Buckner aswell and throw a filler in (croshere or DJ).


I actually like the idea of Buckner; although throwing Croshere in on a deal is dicey - in the end, what do we have for Marquis?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_ESPN.com - _Mike James, who has been deciding between the Houston Rockets , Dallas Mavericks and Minnesota Timberwolves is expected to be making his decision Tuesday. 

James, the 31 year old point guard who had a breakout year averaging 20.3 points-per-game and 5.8 assists-per-game, recently met with the Western Conference champion Dallas Mavericks ' coach Avery Johnson. 

"The biggest 'wow' in this whole situation has been Avery Johnson," James says. "I respect him as a coach, but we have a relationship beyond the court. We've been friends for some years now. I've always respected Avery, even as a player when he had that broke jump shot. But he has a ring and he knows what it takes to win. He's been the person who has wowed me the most through this process." 

James has been looking to sign with a title contender throughout the free agency process


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tersk said:


> _ESPN.com - _Mike James, who has been deciding between the Houston Rockets , Dallas Mavericks and Minnesota Timberwolves is expected to be making his decision Tuesday.
> 
> James, the 31 year old point guard who had a breakout year averaging 20.3 points-per-game and 5.8 assists-per-game, recently met with the Western Conference champion Dallas Mavericks ' coach Avery Johnson.
> 
> ...


Anyone else have the feeling that James might be sporting Mavs colors fairly soon?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Anyone else have the feeling that James might be sporting Mavs colors fairly soon?


Yeah, it sure looks like a strong possibility; another team would have to blow the Mavs offer off the table to get him (it appears).


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I actually didnt want him in Dallas but I'll welcome him anyway. He's not bad at moving the ball around. Something we are weak at.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> Apparently Mike luuurves Avery. It looks like he is now leaning heavily towards the Mavs.
> 
> Assuming we get him, does anyone else think there is a possibility that we may go for that Stack-Martin trade? Our backcourt would be looking awfully small, so we ask for Buckner aswell and throw a filler in (croshere or DJ).


I don't think Cro and DJ are going any where.

Cro's deal freed up quite a bit of salary cap room, and DJ is obviously showing a lot of good things to A.J. (a lot of which we, the fans, haven't seen).

If you really think about it, *getting rid of stack and another player is a whole lot of moves being made when you already have a team capable of getting to the Finals....*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Great avy Ed!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Great avy Ed!


Thanks. I am hoping Dallas would sign Zidane and start him with Stack.... Wouldn't we be sending a message to the rest of the league? LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Zidane the Mighty!

Anyway, yeah, I think if offers aren't too far apart and he has to pick one, he'll go with Dallas. But if one offer's significantly better than the others, he'll go with that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Zidane the Mighty!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I think if offers aren't too far apart and he has to pick one, he'll go with Dallas. But if one offer's significantly better than the others, he'll go with that.


That's what I tried to say...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think he's looking for years more than anything, since this is probably his last contract...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I think he's looking for years more than anything, since this is probably his last contract...


whoever gets him will have to offer 5 years. i know the reports out are 3 year MLE...but with three teams over the cap bidding, one of the teams will sweeten the pot. 

he's a money shooter that's for sure...just be careful...you might find yourself yelling "give it to dirk" at the end of the game...cause he gets blinders at times and goes for his.

and all the claims about terry moving to his natural 2 are a bit silly. james is no more a point guard than the jet.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516449

T-Wolves Get James


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> The Mavericks failed to get their man.
> 
> That's not a bad thing. Losing Mike James to Minnesota should actually work to the team's benefit.
> 
> ...


Really good article by David Moore of DMN


----------

